# Check out my new '69 GTO project



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I restored my '66 GTO 20 years ago with my dad. I got the itch to get into another and found this '69 in the local paper over the summer. It has been in a barn since 1979. Original drivetrain, interior, etc. Midnight green on gold. Needs to be gone all the way through. I will try to upload some pictures.
http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii358/123jboy/DSC04087.jpg
http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii358/123jboy/DSC04072.jpg
http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii358/123jboy/DSC04066.jpg
http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii358/123jboy/DSC04065.jpg

The biggest problem is that little ding in the rear to pull out, but I figure for a numbers matching GTO it will all be worth it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice body, and very complete. I wish I had your dash. Rear end will need some work, but very restorable, nice barn find. Good luck with the build.
If ya get tight on funds, I could take that hood off your hands... Just a thought.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

The dash is one of my favorite things on the car, not one split or crack. I contemplated going to a black interior, but the dash is so nice I'm staying with the gold. However, I believe the midnight green is going to go by the wayside for black paint.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice solid project! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You have so much useable interior I wouldn't mess with it, just a new carpet. I would paint the car black, but what are you building it for? My car was Orange w/tan top, red when I got it, red when I paint it again, but mine is a Lemans Sport, not a GTO. Looks like a fun project, except for the rear end.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

This car will be a very nice driver like my '66 when I get done (if I ever get done!). I like to drive and enjoy them with my two sons. I bought my first car when I was 14, a '70 Lemans Sport, 350 4 speed, buckets, console. Sold it when I was in college. Man, I miss that car. I drove by the guy's house I sold it to about a year ago and was thinking I may buy it back but it was long gone.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

nice project,good luck


----------



## Old Indian (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice find! Looks like a great project. Midnight green is a nice color, too. Check out my pics if you get a chance.

Bill


----------



## Face (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice find! What's going on with it. Started any work yet?


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

the thing i like about the 69's is they have the front end of the firebird except the firebird front is chrome the interior on that car is nice have fun with that car.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Cool pictures, Old Indian. I haven't done much to it yet. The front clip is off, engine is torn down and at the shop, and tranny is cleaned up and rebuilt. I have disassembled the endura bumper from the headlight mounts and grilles and sanded the old paint off. Just tinkering at this point and I am working on getting it into the garage so I can get started on the frame and body.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)




----------

